# Windows failed to start File: \Boot\BCD Status: 0x000000f



## wfeg (Feb 16, 2012)

Windows failed to start
File: \Boot\BCD
Status: 0x000000f

I am able to repair this Windows error using Windows installation disc and choosing 'Repair'. I can also use any of the three manual methods to repair this error, and the computer will then boot up into Windows Vista SP2. 

However, each morning when I re-boot from a cold boot, I get the same problem. The repair diagnostics say 'error cause found- no OS files found on disk. Repair action: Partition table repair. Result: failed Error code=0x490.

I do not know how to repair the partition table, nor do I know what error code=0x490 means.

Any anyone assist please.

Wfeg


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Hello! reboot from a cold boot? Do don't press the power button while Windows is running do you?


----------



## wfeg (Feb 16, 2012)

JackBauer_24 said:


> Hello! reboot from a cold boot? Do don't press the power button while Windows is running do you?


Certainly not. Reboot from a cold boot each morning means that I have shut the computer down normally the previous night, and I am re-booting it the next morning. Sorry for any confusion.

Wfeg


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You should have made a image of your drive and replaced the drive. 

Fact the repair isn't sticking indicats the clusters the files are going to can not hold a charge and thereby lose the files.

You can try the repair again.


----------



## wfeg (Feb 16, 2012)

Wand3r3r said:


> You should have made a image of your drive and replaced the drive.
> 
> Fact the repair isn't sticking indicats the clusters the files are going to can not hold a charge and thereby lose the files.
> 
> You can try the repair again.



Yes- I have made 2 image files (.ISO) using Western Digital Acronis True Image- one .ISO backup was made from the WD Recovery disc, and one was made from within Windows itself. Apparently, WD Acronis True Image can create an .ISO file backup from within Windows.

Which .ISO would you recommend?

I have to do the Windows Repair most days when I boot up the computer in the morning. The repair always works, but is a real pain to do. It writes an entry of 'Windows Vista (TM) Home Premium' into the BCD file. But the next morning, when I boot up the computer again, this entry can not be found, and I get the 'Windows will not start error' all over again.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, when you are in windows open a cmd prompt as admin ( start, search type:- cmd, right click returned cmd.exe select "run as administrator"

At the prompt type:- bcdedit>0 & notepad 0 
Post the notepad outcome here.

In addition do a search (use advanced and show hidden and system files) for :-

Bootsect.exe if found please post folder location, right click for this option.


----------



## wfeg (Feb 16, 2012)

jenae said:


> Hi, when you are in windows open a cmd prompt as admin ( start, search type:- cmd, right click returned cmd.exe select "run as administrator"
> 
> At the prompt type:- bcdedit>0 & notepad 0
> Post the notepad outcome here.
> ...



*Results for bcdedit>0 & notepad 0 are:*
Windows Boot Manager
--------------------
identifier {bootmgr}
device partition=C:
default {current}
displayorder {current}
timeout 30
resume No

Windows Boot Loader
-------------------
identifier {current}
device partition=C:
path \Windows\system32\winload.exe
description Windows Vista (TM) Home Premium (recovered) 
osdevice partition=C:
systemroot \Windows
resumeobject {54560ecf-58ee-11e1-9664-806e6f6e6963}

(This is what I get when I do 'bcdedit /enum all')

*Results for Bootsect.exe folder location:*
C:\Program Files\NeoSmart Technologies\EasyBCD\bin

(Although I have EasyBCD installed, I have not had to use it because I have used the DOS prompt BCDEDIT tools instead.)

Any further assistance please?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, open a cmd prompt as admin (as shown)
at the prompt type:-


```
bcdedit /deletevalue {54560ecf-58ee-11e1-9664-806e6f6e6963} resumeobject
```
(press enter) Restart computer

If you have problems booting:-



> I am able to repair this Windows error using Windows installation disc and choosing 'Repair'. I can also use any of the three manual methods to repair this error, and the computer will then boot up into Windows Vista SP2.


 Use this, after that you should be OK.


----------



## wfeg (Feb 16, 2012)

jenae said:


> Hi, open a cmd prompt as admin (as shown)
> at the prompt type:-
> 
> 
> ...



Jenae

I tried what you suggested with one exception- that the {GUID} had changed to {4c2aa59b-59b1-11e1-81a9-806e6f6e6963} instead of {54560ecf-58ee-11e1-9664-806e6f6e6963} that it previously was. So, I put in the new {GUID} {4c2aa59b-59b1-11e1-81a9-806e6f6e6963} instead, as I thought this was more relevant now.

Unfortunately, this instruction was not recognized, as you can see from the response that I got below.

Firstly, I did 'bcdedit /enum all' to see what the bcd store settings were now:

C:\Users\Geoff>bcdedit /enum all

Windows Boot Manager
--------------------
identifier {bootmgr}
device partition=C:
default {current}
displayorder {current}
timeout 30
resume No

Windows Boot Loader
-------------------
identifier {current}
device partition=C:
path \Windows\system32\winload.exe
description Windows Vista (TM) Home Premium (recovered)
osdevice partition=C:
systemroot \Windows
resumeobject {4c2aa59b-59b1-11e1-81a9-806e6f6e6963}

Resume from Hibernate
---------------------
identifier {4c2aa59b-59b1-11e1-81a9-806e6f6e6963}
device partition=C:
path \Windows\system32\winresume.exe
description Windows Vista (TM) Home Premium (recovered)
inherit {resumeloadersettings}
filedevice partition=C:
filepath \hiberfil.sys
pae Yes
debugoptionenabled No

Windows Memory Tester
---------------------
identifier {memdiag}
device partition=C:
path \boot\memtest.exe
description Windows Memory Diagnostic

As you can see, the {GUID} has changed from what it was previously.
Then, I carried out your instruction with the new {GIUD}, and got an error message:

C:\Users\Geoff>bcdedit /deletevalue {4c2aa59b-59b1-11e1-81a9-806e6f6e6963} resumeobject
The element data type specified is not recognized, or does not apply to the
specified entry.
Run "bcdedit /?" for command line assistance.

What should I do now?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, copy the bootsect file from easy bcd to c:\boot (many OS copies have bootsec on them why not all, I do not know).

Boot to RE (recovery environment) "repair your computer" select command prompt at the x sources type:-
c: (press enter) 
next type:- cd c:\boot (Press enter) 
next type:- bootsect /nt60 C:\ (press enter)

Restart computer.


----------



## wfeg (Feb 16, 2012)

jenae said:


> Hi, copy the bootsect file from easy bcd to c:\boot (many OS copies have bootsec on them why not all, I do not know).
> 
> Boot to RE (recovery environment) "repair your computer" select command prompt at the x sources type:-
> c: (press enter)
> ...


Jenae

Many thanks for all your comments and suggestions.
Do I understand that this instruction will produce a new Windows Vista entry in the BCD store? If so, why copy the EasyBCD bootsect file to C:\boot? (I like to understand what the instructions do before I carry them out).

Yesterday, I carried out a CHKDSK again, and got no disc errors. I then used a program recovery disc from HDD Regenerator to boot up my computer and test my C: and D: drives for bad sectors- none were found.

This morning, my computer booted up normally, which it does from time to time, rather than show the 'Windows did not start' error. The BCD file shows:

C:\Users\Geoff>bcdedit /enum all

Windows Boot Manager
--------------------
identifier {bootmgr}
device partition=C:
default {current}
displayorder {current}
timeout 30
resume No

Windows Boot Loader
-------------------
identifier {current}
device partition=C:
path \Windows\system32\winload.exe
description Windows Vista (TM) Home Premium
osdevice partition=C:
systemroot \Windows
resumeobject {cd0305fc-5a78-11e1-8700-806e6f6e6963}

Resume from Hibernate
---------------------
identifier {cd0305fc-5a78-11e1-8700-806e6f6e6963}
device partition=C:
path \Windows\system32\winresume.exe
description Windows Vista (TM) Home Premium
inherit {resumeloadersettings}
filedevice partition=C:
filepath \hiberfil.sys
pae Yes
debugoptionenabled No

Windows Memory Tester
---------------------
identifier {memdiag}
device partition=C:
path \boot\memtest.exe
description Windows Memory Diagnostic


The resumeobject {GUID} statement is still present in the Windows Boot Loader section. The identifier {GUID} is also shown in the Resume from Hibernate section. The {GUID} hexcode has changed again- is this normal?

Anyway, could you please answer my above question before I carry out your instructions?

Geoff


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, no wait until the problem reoccurs, the bootsect copy in easy bcd is from MS it was included in many OS dvd's and for reasons I do not understand not in others, without it located in C:\boot (the default) the bootsect cmd will not work, unless you want to point to the easy bcd bin.. it is best in boot.

BTW you might notice many of the boot "fixes" do not work in Vista\ Seven we always install easy bcd, use their backup and away you go... lets hope 8 improves on this, as I consider these problems one of the biggest failures of Vista\ Seven.


----------



## wfeg (Feb 16, 2012)

jenae said:


> Hi, copy the bootsect file from easy bcd to c:\boot (many OS copies have bootsec on them why not all, I do not know).
> 
> Boot to RE (recovery environment) "repair your computer" select command prompt at the x sources type:-
> c: (press enter)
> ...


Jenae

Thanks for your latest reply (the one _AFTER _this quoted reply). 

After 2 days of my computer booting up in the morning quite normally, this morning it gave the 'Windows will not start' error message again. I repaired this with the Windows RE using Method 2 'bcdedit /export c\bcd_backup and bootrec /rebuildbcd'.

If this error occurs again, I would like to use your method. I have had a look at EasyBCD, but I am not sure how I should carry out your instruction of 'copy the bootsect file from easy bcd to c:\boot'. I can't find the bootsect file in EasyBCD. Could you please tell me how to do this?

Geoff


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, your post #7:-



> Results for Bootsect.exe folder location:
> C:\Program Files\NeoSmart Technologies\EasyBCD\bin


----------



## wfeg (Feb 16, 2012)

jenae said:


> Hi, your post #7:-


Jenae

I tried to carry out the bootsect command, but I got the error message:

'bootsect' is not recognized as an internal or esternal command operating program or batch file'


As I was sure that I had copied bootsect.exe to c:\boot several days ago, I did:

'c:\boot\dir bootsect.exe'

and got:

'file not found'

So, I had to repair Windows using the method2 again. When I got into Windows, the bootsect.exe file was no longer in c:\boot directory. I am absolutely sure that I copied it to THIS directory several days ago.

Is it possible that the Windows shutdown process has removed bootsect.exe from c:\boot, and that it has also changed the BDC file so that it no longer works? I can use Windows all day long without further problems until I boot up the next morning (sometimes the error doesn't occur for several days).

I have copied bootsect.exe AGAIN to c:\boot (see attachment), but I am not hopeful that it will stay there. What should I do now?

Geoff


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi-

If, you only use one OS (Vista) and do not have a dual boot, then I recommend a complete rewrite of the MBR, as that should replace the bootsec.exe and put it into its proper place, among other things.

From the recovery enviroment-

bootrec.exe /FixMBR

bootrec.exe /RebuildBCD

Regards,

Mark


----------



## wfeg (Feb 16, 2012)

i MaRk i said:


> Hi-
> 
> If, you only use one OS (Vista) and do not have a dual boot, then I recommend a complete rewrite of the MBR, as that should replace the bootsec.exe and put it into its proper place, among other things.
> 
> ...



Mark
Thanks for your 9prompt reply.
Can this be done _WITHIN_ Windows now that I have repaired Windows at least for today? This would be easiest for me.

Geoff


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, yes you can, just be sure to run cmd as admin..Start, search type cmd, right click on returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator". Thanks to Mark. I assumed when you said you had tried all the usual fixes this would have been the first, that's why I went to bootsect.


----------



## wfeg (Feb 16, 2012)

jenae said:


> Hi, yes you can, just be sure to run cmd as admin..Start, search type cmd, right click on returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator". Thanks to Mark. I assumed when you said you had tried all the usual fixes this would have been the first, that's why I went to bootsect.


Jenae

Two experts to assist with my problem. That is great!

From within Windows, using the cmd.exe prompt, I can't seem to get to the Windows RE, as the command 'bootrec.exe /FixMBR' returns the error:

'bootsect' is not recognized as an internal or esternal command operating program or batch file'

Here is the sequence of commands that I used:

C:\Users\Geoff>bootrec.exe /FixMBR
'bootrec.exe' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Geoff>cd c:\Windows\system32

c:\Windows\System32>bootrec.exe /fixmbr
'bootrec.exe' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

c:\Windows\System32>cd c:\WIndows

c:\Windows>bootrec.exe /fixmbr
'bootrec.exe' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

c:\Windows>


Just how do I get to the Windows RE from within Windows?

Geoff


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I must apologize I do know better, you need to run the bootrec in the RE, cannot be done from within windows (why bootsec is preferred) now to access RE (recovery environment) in Vista you need to boot from the OS dvd and go past the language screen and select "repair your computer" select command prompt from the options. Type bootrec.exe press enter, then run the cmds in Mark's post.


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi-

Sadly it can only be accessed using the installation disk or the recovery disk. However, it is also much more powerful than "bootsect" so it should fix the problem.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## wfeg (Feb 16, 2012)

i MaRk i said:


> Hi-
> 
> Sadly it can only be accessed using the installation disk or the recovery disk. However, it is also much more powerful than "bootsect" so it should fix the problem.
> 
> ...


Mark

Yesterday, after I got 'Windows failed to start' error, I tried 'bootrec /fixmbr', and then bootrec /rebuildbcd'. This enabled me to start Windows, but 
this morning, I got 'Windows failed to start' error again. I tried 'bootrec /fixmbr' again, and then Method3 to start Windows.

However, I don't think the problem has been fixed yet. What should I try next? Should I try 'bootrec /fixboot', or perhaps all three of them (bootrec /fixmbr; bootrec /fixboot; bootrec /rebuildbcd)?

Geoff


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi-

All of them would be redundant, as /FixMBR pretty much does all of them, i just wanted /rebuildbcd to be on the safe side.

I wonder if easyBCD has something to do with it. Try using it rebuild the mbr and then do a couple of reboots to see if it works.

I wonder if it was a bug in one of the previous versions? As I use it and love it...

Link to easyBCD- Download EasyBCD 2.1.2 - NeoSmart Technologies

Regards,

Mark


----------

